# Animal-oriented supplements often of higher quality than human ones.



## Real Observer (Jun 16, 2015)

Where I come from there is this sort of "public secret" among lifters, cyclists and such that joint nutrition supplemet called "Alavis Triple Blend" is of better quality than anything sold specifically for human use. It's both high content of effective substances and safety was proven multible time by people who have acces to testing equipment. 

Basically You can buy one big 600g tub of it, get some hydrolyzed collagen to go with it, assume you are 100kg pony for dosage purposes and you are good for one year. 

Now of course it is only extra protective factor and not miracle aid but still great choice for people who put extra strain on their joints and connective tissue regulraly.

I have recently encountered the same phenomena when trying to get some fish oil supplement to bumb up my n-3 essential fatty acid intake. I was dead set on getting oil in bottle becouse tabs are often rancid and extremely prizy (now don't be a sissy, anyone can gulp one spoon a day :laughing: ) . While finding one intented for human consumption proved impossible I managed to get 1l of sardine oil of pharmaceutical quality for cats and found it to be fresh and good after opening.

Now I am not saying everybody should sturt gulping their dog's food :happy: . But definitely thing worth considering. Opinions? Experiences?


----------

